# Sunday Morning Pompano and Bonus



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

Windy and rough at Gulf Shores beach this Sunday morning around 8:30. We didn’t have long to fish so lines in the water quickly. Landed our first fish, it’s a ground mullet. A little while later another ground mullet reeled in. Watching my rods and rod #4 took a hard hit. I knew it was no ground mullet; oh yea it’s what I am fishing for, a 15” pompano! Rod #3 took a hard hit also; yes, I think, another pompano. I was surprised to see a 4.5 lb sheepshead on the line. Finished up the day with another ground mullet. Thanks JC.


----------



## Fuhrer48 (Oct 2, 2007)

I was surf fishing in the vicinity of the pass and caught 4 sheepshead as well on sandfleas.


----------



## standrew (Dec 15, 2009)

Ground mullet? Really?


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

Nice catch, congrats.

Kevin


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

nothing wrong w/ that mix of fish.
thanks for report, pics, & sharing.
catch 'em up.


----------



## Yellowrivermudder (Dec 22, 2012)

Enjoy the catch! I would've loved to haul in a couple of pomps yesterday! You can keep the sheepshead! I'd bait those mullet and let em land me something a little bigger!


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

Nice job!


----------

